# Head twirling thing...



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay, so I have a little doeling that twirls her head. It kind of looks like a woman flipping her hair, only...dramatically :slapfloor: 

She points her nose upward and and twirls her head around. Anyone else have a goat who does this? I know Olivia (Capriola) does, and I have met one other goat who does it. I've been told by two people that it might be because if they had horns, they'd be scratching their shoulders/withers with the tips of the horns. I scratch my doeling just to be sure. Any other theories? onder: 

Also - she is not stiff or stargazing. Just a quick flip of the head and back to normal. 


Oh...and me thinks Stacey never sleeps. :sleeping: She's on the ball! hahahaha :applaud:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a few nubian does that do this. They are from similar bloodlines (hmm interesting ), IMO it is more of a nervous tick. Seems to me they do it WAY more when she is stressed, or left out, or upset.
Makes my neck hurt to watch it if you ask me!!LOL It isnt a problem, just a bad habit/behavior.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Its a goat thing. I find mine do it out of impatience and some do it more when in heat.




Sleep? whats that??? :whatgoat: onder: 
:sleeping:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I third the horn theory. My Angora kid does this when scratching her back and sides w/her horns.

Deb Mc


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

I have one that does it - she deffo does it more when she is stressed - so I think that it is more of a tick thing.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a 9 year old boer doe that does it- She actually pops her neck like we do!!! She has long horns but doesnt try to scratch with em. Just a wierd twist all the way around and you hear the pop pop pop


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have had 2 goats that do it. I think they are just streching their neck?


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

It's nice to know my goat isn't the only wakko out there :ROFL: 

My girl doesn't do it when stressed. I see it the most often when I am with her. She and my other doeling are underfoot and begging for treats and scratches. I'll give a few cookies and love on them. And she twirls her head at me. She is excited, but not stressed...? :whatgoat: 

I've also seen her so it at times when she doesn't know I'm watching, so I know it's not just me that makes it happen!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I was seriously going to start a thread on this myself as my POLLED doe has been doing this. She was in heat yesterday and she did it quite a bit for the buck. The only other time I've noticed her doing this is when we are getting their feed ready. I was hoping it was just a cute little personality thing, but then a part of me began to worry that she had a neurological problem :ROFL: So I am glad to hear she's not the only one!!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Peeps - I half concerned that too! But I was like...if she's got brain damage, she might be better for it because she's a doll...hehehe :ROFL: 

Goats are WEIRD! It's awesome! :laugh:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

When I had mini obers they did that-especially the two oldest milkers. I haven't noticed my munchies doing it so much though. :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW I totally thought my goats were the only freaks that did this! Nice to know they arent the only weird goats out there!
My baby seriously did it while she as in her moms belly! When she came out it was the first thing she did!
And my older doe does the head thing and then trys to scratch her back with her ear! Its soooo cute!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Laura!! :hug: welcome to TGS!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:stars: AMANDA!!!!!
I joined because of you lol


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

ALL of my obies do it - well, just the girls. The boy is "too cool"! LOL

And the obies at two other farms taht I have seen do it, too. I just thought it was something all goats did...


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Laura - I'm glad you joined! It's really great here 

On the head twirling thing - It's silly, but at least it's normal! My silly doe was doing it today while we were visiting Hoofin It (Josey/Kat on this board) but no one else at her farm was! Weirdo. But she's so sweet, I don't care!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YA!!! thanks for telling me about it!
Lilly does it all the time! I was trying to upload a pic of Lilly but my pics are too big, so I guess you cant see her cute face lol
:shrug:


----------



## Josey521 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well you know Amanda, my friends always give me a bad time about my strange animals with quirky traits so maybe she was here long enough to become quirky :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It seems my girls do it just for fun. Or maybe they are popping their necks?
I usually tell people that since they dont have fingers to go in circles around their heads, its a goats way of saying "You're crazy".


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

lol. I always thought it was a nubian thing becuase of thier ears! I dont think my Alpines have ever done it before. I think my girls get bored and do it. My youngest, Plain Jane, does it in slow motion ... "turn my head to the side, wait for ear to flip over, there it is!! turn my head to the other side..." she cracks me up. I call her my dumb blonde kid.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry Nubs dont have the corner market, my Boers do it too!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have one boer doe who does it ... and she has horns and doesnt use them to scratch like that so I'm not sure on the scratching theory ... I actually think she does it to get attention. I dont think its a stress thing for her. But she catches my eye, and then does it deliberately. Weirdo.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

My girls will do this too (they are Nubians)!! I was concerned that maybe they had an ear infection or that they needed their ears cleaned. Sounds like this must be a normal thing. I was thinking about cleaning their ears, but I think I will wait until after the kids are here. Can you use the ear cleaner that is made for dogs and cats?


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a buck that just past a year old started doing it. I was sad to see his daughter doing the same thing the other day at 4 mos. It would certainly seem like some sort of neurological disorder, but other than that - they are great goats. Having said that however, I sure dont want a "herd" of head twirlers. :/


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

This is sure an old one. Why do you think it's a disorder? Head twirlers rule.


----------

